# Buttin' Heads Satin Shamise  - kidded twin bucks



## ksalvagno (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm thinking that Shamise should be giving birth soon. I don't have a breeding date so I just keep watching her. She is bred to Buttin' Heads Categorized.






















Buttin' Heads Categorized


----------



## helmstead (Jan 10, 2011)

Yep she's getting closer!!


----------



## glenolam (Jan 10, 2011)

Her vajayjay looks mighty red and swollen!

Here's hoping you're right!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 10, 2011)

I'll be thinking pink!  And looking forward to seeing some udder pics.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 10, 2011)

I love that fuzzy little goat!  She is so cute!   She is going to have adorable babies!  Waiting impatiently for pics!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 10, 2011)

Jodie's trying to drive us all mad w/ envy over her super-cool emoticons....

Congrats, hope you get what you want from her.  
I <3 Buttin' Heads' goats.

My Penny (Black Ob) is a BH doe.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 10, 2011)

She is pretty!!! Hope all goes fabulous!!! I love that name "Buttin heads"!!!


----------



## lilhill (Jan 10, 2011)

Won't be much longer now.  Be prepared ... those Buttin'Heads does are really fertile.


----------



## warthog (Jan 10, 2011)

Looking forward to baby pics, just love baby pics


----------



## mossyStone (Jan 10, 2011)

WAITIN WAITIN WATIN


----------



## julieq (Jan 10, 2011)

Can't wait to see the baby photos!  Beautifully colored doe there!


----------



## Calliopia (Jan 11, 2011)

Ooh, those should be some pretty babies!


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 11, 2011)

Yay! She is getting close!!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 11, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Jodie's trying to drive us all mad w/ envy over her super-cool emoticons....


HeHeHe.... I just figured out how to do use the different smilies......


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks, I'm really getting anxious now. Shamise was a very friendly goat then through most of her pregnancy she was not friendly. Now she is all lovey again. We are getting snow now, watch, it will be tonight or tomorrow when we are trying to dig out.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh NOOOO!!! Of course she will!! Right in the middle of the night...before clearing probally!!       Just have your snow boots ready!!!

Good luck!!!  Hope it goes well for you and her!!!


----------



## Javamama (Jan 11, 2011)

Karen, I can't wait to hear about them! And hey, snow is better than below zero temps  (at least in my opinion it is, LOL)


----------



## Ariel301 (Jan 11, 2011)

Javamama said:
			
		

> Karen, I can't wait to hear about them! And hey, snow is better than below zero temps  (at least in my opinion it is, LOL)


Unless it is below zero and snowing! 

I'm thankful the weather is looking good for my kidding week...all my does are due at once...hopefully they decide to go at a good time and the weather cooperates. I had to dump buckets of hot water over the floor in my kidding stall to thaw out the old bedding to put in new, I had baby chicks living in there for two months and it was a foot deep in nasty stinky frozen solid ice, and all the hay and straw bales got wet from the rain and froze solid too, I'm going to have to go buy fresh bedding for my kidding stall because I can't get the bales opened! I'm filling my feeders with haybale-ice cubes, this is such weird weather for here in Arizona! 

That's a good looking pair of goats, those should be some pretty kids. I hope it goes well!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 21, 2011)

Shamise gave birth this evening to twin bucks. Pics to come soon. It is 1 degree here with a wind chill of below zero. No way to keep the kids outside. Brought them inside and now will have to bottle feed. How much do I feed per feeding and how often, especially on this first night. Milked Shamise out and have about 18 ounces of colostrum.


----------



## Shootingstars (Jan 21, 2011)

Congratulations on your two new little boys!


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jan 21, 2011)

Congrats!!!!!  Yay babies!!!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 21, 2011)

Male born first:










Male born second:









They both got colostrum. Male 1 nursed really well off of Shamise. Male 2 drank about an ounce from my bottle. Male 2 isn't as active as male 1 but I guess time will tell if he is ok or not.

I was NOT planning on having bottle babies.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 21, 2011)

Aim for 1 oz per lb 4x a day...

CONGRATS!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 21, 2011)

What do I do for tonight? Male #2 didn't get enough for his weight. Do I try again a little later?


----------



## helmstead (Jan 21, 2011)

When they're slow, I do more often, like every 2 hrs til I hit the pillow.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 21, 2011)

FWIW...you CAN leave them outside.  Wrap the kidding stall with tarps and hang an extra heat lamp...then you won't have to have bottle kids.  

This is why we made our kidding stalls enclose-able...because while we DO bottle raise, we leave them on mom for a couple days first...

It's already below zero here, just got back from the barn because Murphys Law and the Does Code dictate this to be prime kidding weather.  Lucky me, not YET.

That buckskin buck is GORGEOUS by the way


----------



## scrambledmess (Jan 21, 2011)

Handsome little bucks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 21, 2011)

Even with this cold of weather they could be outside? I have my stall mainly wrapped in tarps, just need to wrap one more side. I do also have another heat lamp so there could be 2 heat lamps. I feel like such a schmuck taking them from Shamise.


----------



## freemotion (Jan 21, 2011)

CUTE!!!!  

So go give them back...they'll find the lamps.  Give all three a big smooch from me, please!


----------



## helmstead (Jan 21, 2011)

If you can keep it around 100* under the lamps, and keep the babies under the lamps (ie the stall isn't too big) they SHOULD BE fine outside once you get them warmed up and get some colostrum in their bellies.  I'd put a tarp over TOP of the stall, too, though.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful, congratulations.


----------



## PattySh (Jan 21, 2011)

I'd put doggie sweaters on them and use the heat lamp if you want them with mom. Wire it on good so mom can't pull the lamp down. I put my heat lam[ inside a wire hay rack for my piglets recently.


----------



## elevan (Jan 21, 2011)

OMGoodness!!  I just   buckling 1!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 21, 2011)

They will be for sale! 

I milked Shamise somewhere around 8pm (I think). When should I milk her out again? I certainly want to get all the colostrum. Also, how long or how many milkings will be colostrum that is worth saving?


----------



## elevan (Jan 21, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> They will be for sale!


Hmmm....  

You are only around an hour away from me...


----------



## helmstead (Jan 21, 2011)

I call it first colostrum for 12 hrs, 2nd colostrum for then next 24 hrs...

As far as how often to do it...??  I would say as often as you want to for that first 12 to really get it all.  Roll??  Like I said, I don't fuss with milking colostrum unless I absolutely HAVE to (or out of my Nubians for freezer stock), which hasn't been very often.


----------



## AkTomboy (Jan 21, 2011)

Yall are killin me but dont stop with the pics  Congrats I love the colors of your two new boys


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 21, 2011)

I milk them 2 or 3x in the 1st 12 hrs for my 'good stuff' that I heat treat.
If they make oodles and it still looks 'yellow', I'll save the next milking (18 hrs or so) and use if for boer wethers.  

If the kids are getting the milk, the 24 hr stuff goes into the community bucket.  If I'm saving it for us, I give the next 24 hrs worth to the cats so I don't get any chunkies when I pastuerize it.

As long as I have enough ahead to do it that way, I mix the 1st and 2nd milking of colostrum together before I heat treat it, so that it's all 'good stuff'.  Sometimes the 1st stuff is so thick that mixing it w/ the 2nd gets it to a better consistency.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks. Maybe I will go out around midnight and milk her. Or maybe just get up at 6am and milk. The boys are only taking an ounce at a time so I will probably get up a couple times to feed them. I just want to make sure they are ok. I know I don't want to overfeed them but I sure don't want them getting hypoglycemic either.

The little black boy isn't as peppy as the buckskin but I can't say that he is doing bad either. I know there is a wide range of "normal" but with Surprise aborting, I just want to make sure my first 2 live kids of the year stay alive! 

Shamise isn't even missing the kids. But Sue took the kids (I think right away) and bottle fed everyone so she isn't used to nursing her kids anyway. She milks like a dream though. Big orifices and teats are great size for a Nigerian. So at least I will be able to feed the boys their own mom's milk. It is going to continue to be very cold here and I just can't put the boys out there.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 22, 2011)

Sorry about the cold- I feel your pain! But 

Looking forward to udder pics!


----------



## KellyHM (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## Javamama (Jan 22, 2011)

Adorable! Congrats Karen. I can't believe it got so cold. I feel like I jinxed you with my other post about the snow. I'm just going to prepare for Blizzard conditions for my girls


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 22, 2011)

How much time should be inbetween bottles? I know they only get 4 but do you start at 8am and last one at 8pm or first at 8am and last at midnight?

I'm thinking I may try and see if I can put the boys back out with their mom. I thought Shamise wasn't missing them but she really is. Plus I can already see that keeping them in the house will get old quick. Last night was just too late to figure things out and I just couldn't get the boys fully dry. So I think that was worth it but if we can find a way to warm up the kidding stall enough so they can be out in this cold, I think it would be better.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 22, 2011)

We've started pulling at 3 days and I give as many opportunities for them to eat as I can fit into my schedule during the first week then bump it down to 4.  

I don't however, stay up until midnight to feed them!  They get the first feeding when one of us is up for work and last feeding before our normal bedtime.  Some days that would be 5 AM to 9PM some days that would be 7AM to 9PM.  The other feedings would be immediately after work and around dinner time.  The days when my husband's up at 5 for work I feed another few ounces around 8-ish before I head to work.

Our schedule doesn't allow strict consistency of TIMES but there is consistency in that it's upon rising, upon arriving home, a couple hours following this, and before bed.  They definitely cue into that.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Jan 22, 2011)

great work!!! and wow! on the coldest day/nite! yikes!


----------



## lilhill (Jan 22, 2011)

Congratulations on the new babies!  They are both adorable!


----------



## helmstead (Jan 22, 2011)

Karen, my twins born last night stayed - you got it - outside!  They did fine all night...two heat lamps and a warm momma.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 22, 2011)

Ok, kids are out in the barn with mom. I have 2 heat lamps going and I put a box with some blankets that they can go into. There is no way that I can put something over the top. There is a pole in the way and the one wall is the panel of the girls area.

Shamise is extremely happy to see them. So far they haven't nursed on her. I have stuck their heads under mom to hopefully point them in the right direction. Do I keep doing this or will they eventually figure it out? They had a  bottle at 10am, how long should I give them to be hungry enough to try mom but not to late that they get hypoglycemic or something before I just go ahead and give them a bottle?


----------



## chandasue (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## julieq (Jan 22, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> I don't however, stay up until midnight to feed them!


Us either!  Funny how the little guys learn real quick to tank up at that last bedtime feeding...   :/


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Jan 22, 2011)

Congratulations, very handsome little guys


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 22, 2011)

They are very cute!  I love that first buck.  Color is great.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks! The boys are out with mom and doing fine. Buck #1 (buckskin) is nursing on mom. He has refused 2 bottles now and Shamise's udder was lopsided. So I milked out the full side for the black buck that just hasn't even tried nursing on mom. The buckskin boy did nurse on mom shortly after he was born, the black boy just didn't get it even when they were originally with mom. So I think I have one bottle baby and I don't think it is really even related to me taking them inside for their first night.

At least you don't bottle feed goats like you do alpacas. I would be bottle feeding around the clock. Last night I did give them a bottle about 4:30am because I woke up and just couldn't sleep. But I will not be doing that tonight. If black boy gets hungry, he can go to mom. She is more than willing.


----------



## Ariel72 (Jan 24, 2011)

What a good mommy Shamise is!  Pretty girl with pretty babies.  Hope #2 gets the hang of things.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks!

Apparently I have a dummy kid on my hands. Is that what you call a kid that can't figure out where to get the milk (we call them dummy crias for alpacas)? He has not been able to figure out where the teat is. So it looks like I have a bottle boy on my hands. They are surviving the cold just fine. I also realized that he is brown and not black. He has the same brown coloring as Shamise does on her front end.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 24, 2011)

My buck Pie looked black at birth but lightened to chocolate.


----------

